# Yamaha MX-A5000 Amplifier Cutting Out



## txhorns13 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am setting up a 9.2 system utilizing (9) Klipsch Speakers- (2) RF 7 II, (1) RC 64, (2) KS525, (2) KL650. (2) KL525 & (2) Velodyne VDR12. These are connected to my Yamaha CX-A5000 & Yamaha MX-A5000. I am using Blue Jean cables to connect all but the subs and the Tower and center speakers. I am using monster cables to connect those. To connect the Amp to the preamp I am using monoprice XLR cables.

If I turn the volume up to a respectable level, the amp cuts off. If I try to run the YPAO setup the amp will cut off as soon as the volume starts going up.

Does anyone have any suggestions or experienced this problem?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Those speakers are all 8-ohm and are super-efficient, so the amp should be loafing at even the most severe volume levels.

Try disconnecting one of the speakers, then running up the volume as you have been, and see what happens. Then re-connect that speaker, and disconnect another one, and repeat. The idea is to try to isolate the problem to a single speaker. If you figure out which one is, then check every cable in the signal chain of that speaker, from the speaker cable itself back to the interconnect cables between the amp and pre amp. Good chance you’ll find a loose strand in the speaker cable that’s shorting to the other terminal.

If all the cabling checks good, then check the speaker itself, using an ohm meter across the speaker terminals. It should show 8-ohms or thereabouts. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also to add to what Wayne has said above make sure you are using the correct binding posts assigned to each channel.


----------



## txhorns13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you Wayne. I will check everything using your suggestions and will let you know the outcome.

Michael


----------



## txhorns13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you Tony. I will check the binding posts as I go through everything and will let you and Wayne know what the result is. I great appreciate the information.

Michael


----------



## jerybellsr (Nov 16, 2014)

Also to add to what Wayne has said above make sure you are using the correct binding posts assigned to each channel.


----------

